# Played a pick-up game of basketball and wasn't as anxious



## Meero (Dec 13, 2011)

I wasn't nearly as anxious as i usually am. I found the reason was i put way too much pressure on myself not to screw up and instead kept reminding myself that i am just here to have some fun and break a sweat. This was probably the most I've enjoyed playing ball in awhile and i actually played some of my best basketball today lol. Small milestone in the right direction


----------



## littleghost (Oct 29, 2016)

Yeah! A success story. I'm so glad to hear it!


----------



## Meero (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks! I tend to put a lot of unnecessary pressure on myself and there is a lot of negative self talk. I've made some good progress in identifying when im doing this. Hopefully i keep moving in the right direction


----------

